# Feel free to ask me any Stila Q's!



## trisha (Sep 6, 2006)

i'll do my best to answer ASAP xx


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2006)

just so u guys know, IIRC, Trisha works for Stila


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2006)

oh, I got one, what is the best foundation you guys carry for combination skin. Im about a MAC nc35, well maybe nc40 now, combination skin and prone to break outs. TIA!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 6, 2006)

^ I would like to know the same also and if you have foundations for darker ladies that dont turn ashy or oxidize Im NW55


----------



## ditzycubanita (Sep 7, 2006)

i was wondering if the banana lip glaze actually smells like bananas?


----------



## trisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_just so u guys know, IIRC, Trisha works for Stila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
doh! i forgot to put that! LMAO!


----------



## trisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 
_oh, I got one, what is the best foundation you guys carry for combination skin. Im about a MAC nc35, well maybe nc40 now, combination skin and prone to break outs. TIA!_

 
well you could go either way! for sheer to medium coverage you've got the Illuminating Liquid Foundation (ILF), which is water based, semi glowy and works for all skins apart from very oily! 

or the new Natural Finish Oil Free (which I love! and im super oily), its med -full cover, semi matte but still lets your natural glow show thru! it has a water synthetic complex which makes it super long wearing and it doesnt oxidise!

i'd be NC40 in MAC and wear shades 60watts in illuminating products and e/f in the others! i'd start by looking at shade D or 40/50w in your chosen fndt!

hth

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_^ I would like to know the same also and if you have foundations for darker ladies that dont turn ashy or oxidize Im NW55_

 
well same answer for you, and yes we do go fairly dark! we go to 100watts in lquid illum range and 120 in the illum powder range and to shade M in the Natural Finish! we dont do the whole warm/cool thing like MAC, so it'd be best to try it if you can! i havent found any of the products oxidise on me and im very oily!! My Mum is Trinidadian, only a few shades darker than me and she wears sahdes f/g and 80 watts so i think you'll find something to match!! hth

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ditzycubanita* 
_i was wondering if the banana lip glaze actually smells like bananas?_

 
yes they all tend to smell like their names! but personally i only notice the scent for the first 5-10 mins im wearing it!! all our other products are frag free or lightly vanilla scented tho! x


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Trish , that's so great you're here!!! My sweet Stila expert!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 8, 2006)

hey Trish!!!!! *waves*


----------



## goldeneyes (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Trisha, how are ya sweetie! Guess who? I'm a mu diva! LOL *winks*


----------



## trisha (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldeneyes* 
_Hey Trisha, how are ya sweetie! Guess who? I'm a mu diva! LOL *winks*_

 
ooh do tell!

thanks for the welcomes guys xxxx


----------



## wyntyr (Sep 9, 2006)

*Stila red lipstick recommendation?*

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a really beautiful Stila cool red (and I do love shimmer) lipstick and/or gloss?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2006)

are you foundations good for someone who has normal to dry skin? i want a foundation that can moisturize my dry areas and give me a flawless, natural look like i have no foundation on. i am a NC35 in MAC or a Warm Beige 3.5 in Bobbi Brown.


----------



## trisha (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wyntyr* 
_Hi,

Can anyone recommend a really beautiful Stila cool red (and I do love shimmer) lipstick and/or gloss?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i will have a proper look at work tomorrow! x


----------



## trisha (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_are you foundations good for someone who has normal to dry skin? i want a foundation that can moisturize my dry areas and give me a flawless, natural look like i have no foundation on. i am a NC35 in MAC or a Warm Beige 3.5 in Bobbi Brown._

 
yes the Illuminating Liquid foundation is suitable for normal to combo! it is esp good for dry skin as its a water based fndt, and will moisturise your dry areas! it gives sheer to med coverage and a semi matte/semi dewy finish! its our best seller!


----------



## goldeneyes (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_ooh do tell!

thanks for the welcomes guys xxxx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh you know who I am.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luv ya.


----------



## incorporeal_x (Sep 12, 2006)

I really like the gel cheek color but I feel like I have to use a lot of it and it seems like it fades after a couple hours.
Is there something I can do to make it stay on longer or to not use so much of it? Or a similar product thats more pigmented?

Thanks!


----------



## Ksstavros (Sep 12, 2006)

We are lucky to have you Trisha!


----------



## trisha (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *incorporeal_x* 
_I really like the gel cheek color but I feel like I have to use a lot of it and it seems like it fades after a couple hours.
Is there something I can do to make it stay on longer or to not use so much of it? Or a similar product thats more pigmented?

Thanks!_

 
i use about half a pea sized amount for both cheeks and that seems to stay on me, but i use primer under my fndt so i think that makes a difference too.

what other face products are you using? (fndt etc)

the other cheek stains i have tried have been of similar quality to be honest like Tarte, NARS and Benefit!


----------



## trisha (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wyntyr* 
_Hi,

Can anyone recommend a really beautiful Stila cool red (and I do love shimmer) lipstick and/or gloss?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
try sheer lipstick in Sofia or Ava and gloss in cranberry! x


----------



## incorporeal_x (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_i use about half a pea sized amount for both cheeks and that seems to stay on me, but i use primer under my fndt so i think that makes a difference too.

what other face products are you using? (fndt etc)

the other cheek stains i have tried have been of similar quality to be honest like Tarte, NARS and Benefit!_

 
I don't use foundation or anything so I'm just putting it on bare moisturized skin.


----------



## trisha (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *incorporeal_x* 
_I don't use foundation or anything so I'm just putting it on bare moisturized skin._

 
thats probably why i think! if you dont want to wear fndt, you could always opt for a tinted moisturiser or primer, so your blush etc has something to grab onto! x


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 15, 2006)

does stila have any really good primers? i had no joy with the mac, smaxbox or laura mercier ones


----------



## incorporeal_x (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_thats probably why i think! if you dont want to wear fndt, you could always opt for a tinted moisturiser or primer, so your blush etc has something to grab onto! x_

 
I've never really used makeup on my face so you're really helping me a lot haha

Could you recommend a primer?


----------



## trisha (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *incorporeal_x* 
_I've never really used makeup on my face so you're really helping me a lot haha

Could you recommend a primer?_

 
my faves are Laura Mercier, Smashbox and using the Stila illuminating tinted moisturiser as a primer!


----------



## incorporeal_x (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_my faves are Laura Mercier, Smashbox and using the Stila illuminating tinted moisturiser as a primer!_

 
thanks! I'll have to try them


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 17, 2006)

Can you recommend some of their best or must have or try products. A pinkish blush? (NC35-40) And pinkish or natural Lipglass ? = ) Thankyou


----------



## Laurahead108 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Brush #21*

I just can't get the knack of it; when I contour with it, it leaves too sharp a line. Any thoughts?

Thanks a million,
Laura


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 18, 2006)

Trish, i have a sample of Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer #3- how do i use it?


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 18, 2006)

didn't stila make an eye cream? did they d/c it?


----------



## SurrealReality (Sep 22, 2006)

*trisha, It's so nice of you to offer to do this!*

I'm wondering if you could tell me something about Stila's "online only" e/s colors. I know that the stila website does say whether an e/s is a shimmer or a matte , but I find that there is a vast difference from one Stila shimmer shadow to the next (in texture, amount of shimmer, etc.)
My favorite Stila e/s are oasis, kitten, wheat, moonlight and starlight. (because they are very shimmery and very soft). So I would like to know which of the "online only" colors have a similar texture and shimmer to my fav stila shadows. (by "online only" I mean shades like clover, lake, peach, seafoam, etc. that, as far as I know, can't be purchased in-store).  Thank you to anyone who can help me!!


----------



## teamo7 (Sep 22, 2006)

how does the whole cheek stain thing work .. i've seen the tarte in alot of magazines


----------



## misswillow (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_are you foundations good for someone who has normal to dry skin? i want a foundation that can moisturize my dry areas and give me a flawless, natural look like i have no foundation on. i am a NC35 in MAC or a Warm Beige 3.5 in Bobbi Brown._

 
I'd also recc the Pivotal Skin and IPF (Illuminating Powder Foundation). Both of these are HGs! I also have the ILF, but find I have to mix in something else (I use Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector) or else it can still be a tad cakey on my dry skin. The Pivotal skin is never cakey, and is sheer but is so amazingly buildable that you can layer it for more coverage. And its so blendable that you really can use it just on areas that need it. The IPF is amazing for a powder foundation - it NEVER cakes, even on my dry skin. I use it by itself most days, and it looks like no makeup, just even skin. Over the Pivotal Skin it gives a beautiful finish


----------



## misswillow (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_Can you recommend some of their best or must have or try products. A pinkish blush? (NC35-40) And pinkish or natural Lipglass ? = ) Thankyou_

 
Here are some of my fave pinkish blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Convertible colours are cream blushes that give a natural, dewy glow. Lillium is a gorgeous peachy-pink and Gerbera a pinky-peach - these two are my go to cream blushes. Others you might like are Petunia, a more vivid pink, and Peony, a rosy-pinky-brown

* Rouge pots are great mousse-like cream blush, and may be better for combo skin than the CC's. Lotus is a very pretty nudey-mauvey-pink, gives a lovely natural and sweet flush. Water lily is similar to Lotus but more nude-pink, no mauve, and Amaryllis is similar to water lily but warmer, with a touch of terracota colour to it. Jasmine is a gorgeous vivid pink with a touch of sheen to it.

* Powder blushes. Tutu is a gorgeous peachy pink, and one of my fave everyday blushes. Quaint is also a pinky peach, but a bit darker than tutu and with subtle shimmer. Hint is  a nudey-pink, great for a subtle, natural blush. Bloom is a gorgeous brighter pink, and Rose is, well, a rosey-pink with subtle shimmer.

Another one to consider, if you can find it, is the Pink Glow blush duo. It has a gorgeous sweet pink and a pinky-bronzey-mauve, with shimmer. They're very pigmented so you only need a little bit.


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurahead108* 
_I just can't get the knack of it; when I contour with it, it leaves too sharp a line. Any thoughts?

Thanks a million,
Laura_

 
i always finish buffing out with something softer like Stila 8 or 24 or any soft mac face brush will do!


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_Trish, i have a sample of Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer #3- how do i use it?_

 
you can put it on before fndt, after on the high points of the face )browbones.cheekbone.cupids bow) or mix it with fdnt/TM/moisturiser

no right or wrong for it!! x


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_didn't stila make an eye cream? did they d/c it?_

 
yes we had an eye cream but have done a major line edit and lots of things have been d/c! eye cream included!


----------



## trisha (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SurrealReality* 
_I'm wondering if you could tell me something about Stila's "online only" e/s colors. I know that the stila website does say whether an e/s is a shimmer or a matte , but I find that there is a vast difference from one Stila shimmer shadow to the next (in texture, amount of shimmer, etc.)
My favorite Stila e/s are oasis, kitten, wheat, moonlight and starlight. (because they are very shimmery and very soft). So I would like to know which of the "online only" colors have a similar texture and shimmer to my fav stila shadows. (by "online only" I mean shades like clover, lake, peach, seafoam, etc. that, as far as I know, can't be purchased in-store). Thank you to anyone who can help me!!_

 
we dont have any of those online only/PRO colours over here in the UK, sorry!


----------



## sandsonik (Nov 11, 2006)

This might be a strange question for you...but I'm planning to go to a CCO today and I have NO Stila in my collection.  Anything in particular, any d/c great items I should be on the lookout for?


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 29, 2006)

i don't think you'll find much inthe way of stila at any CCO cause they are no longer carried by/owned by Estee Lauder....of course we got a CCO here (finally!) AFTER stila was sold.....


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 30, 2006)

BTW...anyone here know if Stila is going to hold another warehouse sale??


----------



## tfabs (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it pronounced Styla or Steela?


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tfabs* 

 
_Is it pronounced Styla or Steela?_

 
I believe it is "steela"

HTH!


----------



## Helima (Jan 16, 2007)

I was wondering if you can tell me what the closest match would be for me in the Stila stick foundations?

I am MAC NW47
I will try to put a pic in my profile.

I know it is hard to do via the computer
but even a couple of suggestions would be cool.

Thank you,
Helima


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 21, 2007)

Are the shadow pots being discontinued?


----------



## trisha (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Are the shadow pots being discontinued?_

 
our d/c list in the uk names honey, lime, mist and flame as the only d/c'd shadow pots! HTH xx


----------



## burkle (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you had a peek at what's coming up for fall and holiday 2007?  Is it true that these collections will be much better than the recent release? Thank you!


----------



## trisha (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 

 
_Have you had a peek at what's coming up for fall and holiday 2007? Is it true that these collections will be much better than the recent release? Thank you!_

 
ive seen up until next spring and there are some amazing things coming out!!


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 16, 2007)

what is the difference between the black and silver brushes? just the length of the handle or something else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so glad you are here to help us out!!


----------



## trisha (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_what is the difference between the black and silver brushes? just the length of the handle or something else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so glad you are here to help us out!!_

 
the ferrule and brush head are exactly the same size, its just the handle length that differs! no different in quality at all! HTH x


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 17, 2007)

Are the lip glazes supposed to tingle after you put them on?? I don't think "tingle" is the right word...um, it's sort of like a sealant feeling...Oh, my...am I allergic?? I think I just freaked myself out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello, 

I know *100 Watts* powder was discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some time ago. I just received a bunch and was wondering it is the closest match to *MAC's NC45*. Thank You


----------



## trisha (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Are the lip glazes supposed to tingle after you put them on?? I don't think "tingle" is the right word...um, it's sort of like a sealant feeling...Oh, my...am I allergic?? I think I just freaked myself out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 
only the plumping lipglaze should tingle!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 24, 2007)

i have a question.
im about to swap some items on makeupalley. and id like too know what the difference is between all over shimmer powder #6, and #9.
which one is the better choice in your opinion.
thank yous. =]


----------



## prettipolish (Apr 24, 2007)

I was wondering what kind of foundation I should get, I have a oily tzone that is starting to develop acne, I also need a good concealer as in the morning I have bags, and I need a good moisturizer, and a lipgloss, and some eyeliners? lol


----------



## trisha (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_i have a question.
im about to swap some items on makeupalley. and id like too know what the difference is between all over shimmer powder #6, and #9.
which one is the better choice in your opinion.
thank yous. =]_

 
*6 is pink, looks bright in the pan,but no overly so on!!
*9 is skintone, more flattering IMO since you can wear it with any blush/bronzer and it gives a nice glow rather than a colour xxx


----------



## trisha (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettipolish* 

 
_




I was wondering what kind of foundation I should get, I have a oily tzone that is starting to develop acne, I also need a good concealer as in the morning I have bags, and I need a good moisturizer, and a lipgloss, and some eyeliners? lol_

 
fndt, you could go with Natural Finish, its oil free, water based, with a semi matte finish that allows your natural glow to show thru whilst controlling oil and wearing well all day, concealer i'd go with cover up stick for blemishes scars etc and illuminating liquid concealer for undereyes.

moisturiser, well i use Decleor, stila skincare is OK (i do LOVE the wipes, eye MU remover pads and scrub but the rest i havent tried!)

lipgloss, what colour do you want and what blush colours do you already wear??? and same with e/l. is it for day/night?? do you like neutral/colour??


----------



## prettipolish (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 

 
_fndt, you could go with Natural Finish, its oil free, water based, with a semi matte finish that allows your natural glow to show thru whilst controlling oil and wearing well all day, concealer i'd go with cover up stick for blemishes scars etc and illuminating liquid concealer for undereyes.

moisturiser, well i use Decleor, stila skincare is OK (i do LOVE the wipes, eye MU remover pads and scrub but the rest i havent tried!)

lipgloss, what colour do you want and what blush colours do you already wear??? and same with e/l. is it for day/night?? do you like neutral/colour??_

 
Lip gloss, I would wear anything except for oranges, and really dark reds that make me look pale, unless I'm trying to look like goth or vintage, 

and eyeliner I go neutral or something with color it doesn't matter.


----------



## prettipolish (Apr 24, 2007)

I have another question, my stila counter is holding an event, and some major celebrity makeup artist is coming down? Is it worth it to go
If I spend 150 I get a train case with some eyeliner and some brushes?


----------



## Saidah (Jun 2, 2007)

hi trisha
i would like to ask u about ingridients and quality of stila. normally i use mac and dior and lux brands. hows stila? have never tried but would love to. hows quality and ingridients if to compare to mac, dior and etc?


----------



## Ethel (Jun 8, 2007)

Is the petal shadow pot dc'ed?


----------



## starrynite022 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi...I just purchased a lip glaze stick in grapefruit from sephora, and i love it. I was wondering is the lip glaze in grapefruit the same color when applied just as the glaze stick? Because when I was looking at it, the grapefruit lip glaze stick and lip glaze look different


Also...I heard that there's a new lip glaze coming out called Mandarin Mist...do you have any color swatches of this lip glaze? It looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I wanted to buy it, but the sephora i went to didn't have it yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks in advance for the reply


----------

